# South GA



## SouthGAHunter (Nov 13, 2013)

Looking to lease piece of land in the Tift, Tuner, Crisp, Worth, Ben Hill, Wilcox, Irwin area. 

Willing to start leasing as soon as land is available.

Size does not matter. 

Not really interested in existing clubs. Haven't had a great experience with them in the past.

Mainly will bow hunt property. Might be a few mornings when the lazy bug bites that I grab a rifle. Glad to sign bow only agreement, however, if that's what is desired.  Happy to get my own insurance.

I work in public safety, so hunting time is fairly limited due to juggling work schedule, family, church, etc. Just looking for a place to be able to get away and enjoy some quiet time and hopefully enjoy some hunting.

PM me with any possible leads. 

Thank you in advance, God bless.


----------



## drewis (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wilcox*

Rayonier has land available in Wilcox south of Abbeville.  Look on their web site.


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Nov 15, 2013)

I'll take a look, thank you!


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Dec 12, 2013)

Still looking.....will also sub-lease for turkeys


----------



## fla8point (Jan 9, 2014)

i have 355 acres in Ben Hill co that you can have exclusively thru turkey season with the option to renew in June for all hunting rights. 904 322-2140


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Mar 10, 2014)

Still looking guys and gals......thanks for the replies so far


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Mar 25, 2014)

One more try.....turkey only lease?


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Jul 2, 2014)

Anything?


----------



## holton27596 (Jul 2, 2014)

I have a small farm in Camden County. It is covered in Turkeys. I have no idea how to call them. Next season, you show me how to call them and I will let you turkey hunt the farm. A little over 90 acres, half open, half wooded.


----------

